# Table saw accessory storage



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I had an idea for storing some accessories for the table saw. I'm still working on my very small work shop. No real storage as of yet. I have some pretty low ceilings so I thought I would utilize that. Here is what I did.



















It works quite well. It just swings up and locks in place with a gate hasp/latch. So far I have 2 blades, wrench, push stick, 2 inserts, and a thin kerf riving knife.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

That's an interesting idea. I always forget about looking up when looking for additional storage.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Great place for your push stick . . . Not planning on using it much are you ?

Doesn't the zci need to be cut & installed on the saw?

M


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Great place for your push stick . . . Not planning on using it much are you ?
> 
> Doesn t the zci need to be cut & installed on the saw?
> 
> ...


Geese Mark. I'm just trying to get my new shop set up first. I'm a 62 year old, just retired guy trying to get this hobby restarted after a couple decades plus. I have 3 inserts. Zero clearance, the stock metal one, and the gray is for a dado stack that I haven't got yet. As for the push stick, so far I've been using the GRR-rippers I have. I also have some old wooden push sticks I made about 20 yrs ago. I don't know why you hate me so much. I came to this forum to get tips and ideas from you guys. You've passed judgement on me and you really have no idea what kind of guy I am. I'm a nice guy….really. I thought this idea might be useful for someone. If you don't like me, fine. Move along . BTW, this is located near the table saw for convenience.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude, grow up!



> Great place for your push stick . . . Not planning on using it much are you ?
> 
> Doesn t the zci need to be cut & installed on the saw?
> 
> ...


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Chuck that is a great use of space..


----------



## Draeger (Feb 9, 2014)

Great idea and execution. That's an awesome way to have accessories available and out of the way.

And Don't worry about Madmark, he's just jealous because his shop looks like bombed out Beirut. Have you seen that shop? Check out the pictures. I think there's a dead rat decomposing on top of his table saw! I don't know, but he needs to quit trolling on every post you put out there, and start the process of cleaning up after that hurricane scored a direct hit on his shop.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

pretty wild the amount of useable space overhead and great idea,chuck. dont forget the room betwwen the joists,too.
i strored quite a bit of lumber in that space in an old shop of mine.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> pretty wild the amount of useable space overhead and great idea,chuck. dont forget the room betwwen the joists,too.
> i strored quite a bit of lumber in that space in an old shop of mine.
> 
> - tomsteve


Hey! That's a great idea about the lumber. Thanks!


----------



## BUBBATAY (Jan 24, 2012)

Great idea . I am always impressed with the ideas you guys come up with . am going to employ this idea in my shop but for clamps. Thanks Chuck


----------

